
Explain why taxpayers pay out billions to Microsoft and get nothing in return - IgorPartola
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/explain-why-taxpayers-pay-out-billions-microsoft-and-get-nothing-return-while-linux-free/0PPtVNTz
======
LeeHunter
Worst. Petition. Ever.

Rather than a hysterical (and frankly, ridiculous) demand for an explanation,
why not simply ask that the US follow the lead of the UK government which has
mandated a preference for open source software.

~~~
Throwadev
I agree. Worst people skills ever. I'm picturing the author of the petition as
that nerd on the youtube video who freaked about about node.js not being fast.

EDIT: This guy: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e1zzna-dNw>

~~~
smoorman1024
Funny video. Hard to watch.

------
fatjokes
I believe part of the reason that governments prefer big, "overpriced"
software packages from mega-corporations is support and warranty. The White
House does not want to create and manage a new in-house tech support team.

